# What happens if you take laxative when you're not constipated?



## xhua (Feb 4, 2015)

What will happen exactly? And how long will it take for the side effects of this to kick in? I'm taking laxatives because my bowel movements are strange (sometimes normal, then suddenly constipated, etc...).

Will laxatives work normally as long as there is stool in your colon?

And for how long should I take laxatives exactly?

My doctor told me to take it for 8 weeks straight, but I didn't want to abuse laxatives, so I'm only starting a week before my next appointment.


----------

